# Wii Development Shrinking



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Wii development has dropped from last year, It could be a sign of things to come we will have to wait and see how this develops.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Ares said:


> Wii development has dropped from last year, It could be a sign of things to come we will have to wait and see how this develops.


Nintendo makes plenty of great games. I'd not be too concerned. They still got Mario and Zelda.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

But I would of thought that a Wii 2 would be on the cards as it has been out for quite some time now?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

There have been rumors that the Wii 2 will come out in 2011 and offer HD capabilities, I have heard that it would use Blu ray discs as well. Nintendo has not confirmed any of the rumors yet. So we will have to wait and see if there is any truth to these rumors.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I guess there is only so much you can do with the Wiimote feature, and given the systems reliance on it, devs are running out of inventive ways to use it. Without the HD capabilities of the other formats, its basically reliant on the feature once regarded as a gimmick. There are time people dont want to stand up and jump about, and when those times come then the Wii goes off, which is its achilles heal IMO. 

I think a Wii 2 is the only thing that will turn the shrink back into growth, and I think the world is too different for Nintendo to go it alone. Once upon a time devs needed companies like Nintendo, but now I think its the other way round with console makers needing dev support much much more.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree that if you lose devs the console is lost as well and this has been the case in a few consoles, The Atari Jaguar, Sega Saturn and the Sega Dreamcast suffered from this issue.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I was reading an article yesterday in a computer magazine saying that all computers and the majority of consoles use 64bit processors as standard XBOX/PS3 but that the Wii uses true 32bit processing although the previous consoles were 64bit from Nintendo N64/Gamecube so it seems that maybe there next Wii could possibly be updated to the much more powerful 64bit GPU's and core processors that are being used today.


----------

